
Rate my startup: invested.in - yarone
www.invested.in - leverage your social capital to raise financial capital.  Totally customizable, for any type of project.  Please take a look.  Bootstrapped by two guys.  Launched at DEMO 30 minutes ago.  Using our own site to pay our DEMO bill!  Thanks!!!
======
simonk
<http://www.invested.in> \- clickable link

------
chegra84
Ok, let me see.

I really like the idea but it needs to be clear.

What about the other side of the coin? Do the investors become a part of the
company?

As an investor, I would like to own even a fraction of the company.

What's there to ensure the startups wouldn't just be irresponsible with the
money invested?

What if you don't have enough social capital?

I think you should try to show answers to these questions on your start up
page or a how it works page or a video. Not explicitly but implicit thru
examples of your service being used. I know that you have raised money for
your demo, but how much? who gave? what did you give in return? what steps did
you take to ensure you will be responsible?

------
fleitz
Seems more like a donation site than an investment site, it's very unclear as
to what I'm getting for my "investment". Even the invested.in project seems to
be more about buying stickers than investing.

Most of the returns seem to be undying gratitude / a thank you note in a small
community project, not equity.

If you have social capital why not put a paypal link on your facebook /
twitter?

------
stevederico
Have you considered facebook connect or twitter oauth? I have a hard time
justifying signing up for sites anymore because of this. I guess I'm just
spoiled/lazy. Looks like an awesome idea. Looking forward to posting up some
projects.

------
lsc
my first thought is 'how is this different from kickstarter?'

I mean, my knowledge of both this startup and kickstarter is pretty thin, and
there is certainly nothing wrong with competing with something similar.

------
yarone
BTW - this is my younger brother's company (Alon) - I'm sure he'll respond to
feedback here.

